# Old Diyma Member, New Question



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello everybody. Whoever is left anyway. Been away but now I'm back. To the point-Thinking of putting minihorns with CD Ultra drivers in my Jeep Wrangler 2 door 2014. I know, I know. Not ideal.
My question is whether or not to attempt to install ID x69 drivers in the factory location. This would be at mid dash height basically the same plane as a typical glove box. Hope that makes sense to somebody.
I am hoping to use some of the gear from my old Civic listed below.
Could use some advice , maybe a slap or a kick in the ass.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

if you are after maximizing imaging and staging or two seat tune try to minimize PLD for the X69. Also the enclosure volume needs to be large enough for the intended Frequency range and xover or IB to the outside world.


----------

